# canadian soapers???



## Vidasworld12 (May 30, 2017)

Hello Everyone,

This question is in regards to suppliers in Canada .... Canadian soapers! Were do you guys buy your soaping products from?? I know of a few - New direction, canwax???? ( not sure about this one- saw a few things here that havent in others , Saffire blue - pricey here , bought from them first time :headbanging:

I m looking for a soap Cutter... Saw a few on Amazon, ebay - BUT are they worth it?? are they going to do the job or just be cheap?? anyone have any of these cutters? ANYONE?? canadian / USA??

Ive seen most cutters are in the states - just like everything else !! ughhh 

Thank you all for taking the time in advance!!

Have a great day!!!


----------



## jewels621 (May 30, 2017)

Which cutters were you looking at? It might help on with feedback if we knew which ones you were considering. I have the long loaf cutter from Essential Depot and the single wire cutter from Buds on Etsy. I love them both and have never needed anything more than those two. The Buds cutter is invaluable for horizontal cuts and both are easy to clean and very high quality. I also have a beveller/planer that finishes off my bars. Don't get frustrated! Just ask a lot of questions on here. Someone is bound to have experience with what you're looking at before you buy anything. Happy soaping


----------



## Vidasworld12 (May 30, 2017)

I want either or to be honest, I kinda dont know if one is better than the other. I like the single and the multi ! ughhh so many options The ones ive seen on ebay / amazon are single cutter - a wooden block and you just cut it with a metal cutter ( kinda like a dough cutter ) , one bar at a time , another one looked like it had a string cutter - not like the nice fancy guitar string cutter i have seen on etsy. Im kinda just wondering if those are worth it or not- or simply invest in the 200 + ones.


anyways thx again for the info


----------



## toxikon (May 30, 2017)

You could always make your own, or if you have a carpenter/handyman friend you could ask them. The cost would be much cheaper.


----------



## Vidasworld12 (May 30, 2017)

did you happen to make your own??


----------



## toxikon (May 30, 2017)

Vidasworld12 said:


> did you happen to make your own??



A friend of mine has promised to make me one soon! He's interested in woodworking and has made his own guitar before, so I'm sure he'll do a great job. They're really not very complicated, I'm sure I could do it myself if I borrowed the right tools. I'm thinking about a multi-bar cutter.

Right now I'm just using a ruler to slice knicks into my loaf, then using them as a guide and cutting with a thin, sharp kitchen knife. I can get my bars surprisingly uniform with this method, but the multi-bar cutter seems much simpler and quicker.


----------



## Vidasworld12 (May 30, 2017)

toxikon said:


> A friend of mine has promised to make me one soon! He's interested in woodworking and has made his own guitar before, so I'm sure he'll do a great job. They're really not very complicated, I'm sure I could do it myself if I borrowed the right tools. I'm thinking about a multi-bar cutter.
> 
> Right now I'm just using a ruler to slice knicks into my loaf, then using them as a guide and cutting with a thin, sharp kitchen knife. I can get my bars surprisingly uniform with this method, but the multi-bar cutter seems much simpler and quicker.





im having a rough time cutting my soaps with a knife... that's why im considering the cutter - they smudge ALOT ! maybe I just need to let the soap sit longer in the mold?? I've waited up to over a week with my beer soap .. and it smudge ! :cry: 

they dont look as nice now ... and i worked so hard on them  :cry:


----------



## Dahila (May 30, 2017)

I am giving you link to guy in Brampton I believe, I have single cutter from him, and I am very happy with it.  there is some wait because he gets order then make one for you.  
https://www.facebook.com/GlensCustomWood/


----------



## toxikon (May 30, 2017)

Vidasworld12 said:


> im having a rough time cutting my soaps with a knife... that's why im considering the cutter - they smudge ALOT ! maybe I just need to let the soap sit longer in the mold?? I've waited up to over a week with my beer soap .. and it smudge ! :cry:
> 
> they dont look as nice now ... and i worked so hard on them  :cry:



That's too bad that they smudged on you! For my designs with horizontal layers/mica lines, I always cut the loaf on its side to prevent smudging. It's also the best way to cut loafs with decorative things like oats, lavendar buds or petals on top - cutting the loaf on its side will prevent drag marks.

I do usually give my bars lots of time to harden up before cutting. I usually leave them in the mold for 2 days, then give them another couple days in open air.


----------



## Vidasworld12 (May 30, 2017)

Dahila said:


> I am giving you link to guy in Brampton I believe, I have single cutter from him, and I am very happy with it.  there is some wait because he gets order then make one for you.
> https://www.facebook.com/GlensCustomWood/




you are AMAZING!!!! im in brampton!!! this is so great, thank you so much... im going to check him out !

I said it  before and I will say it again.. this forum has the best people ever

thx again


----------



## Vidasworld12 (May 30, 2017)

toxikon said:


> That's too bad that they smudged on you! For my designs with horizontal layers/mica lines, I always cut the loaf on its side to prevent smudging. It's also the best way to cut loafs with decorative things like oats, lavendar buds or petals on top - cutting the loaf on its side will prevent drag marks.
> 
> I do usually give my bars lots of time to harden up before cutting. I usually leave them in the mold for 2 days, then give them another couple days in open air.



Wow ... Why didn't I think of that ?! that's so obvious .. Thank you so much , I cant believe I didn't think of that .. 

love all of you guys


----------



## earlene (May 30, 2017)

Vidasworld12 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I m looking for a soap Cutter... Saw a few on Amazon, ebay - BUT are they worth it?? are they going to do the job or just be cheap?? anyone have any of these cutters? ANYONE?? canadian / USA??
> 
> Ive seen most cutters are in the states - just like everything else !! ughhh
> ...



Regarding cutters (not from Canada, so no feedback on soaping suppliers), until you get a cutter, here is a simple solution available at a hardware store:







This is what I used for while before I got my cutter from Bud on eBay, which I REALLY like, BTW.  The mitre box was a spare my husband had in the garage and I bought the taping knife at Home Depot.

For slab molds, I use a Pizza Cutter to cut the slab into logs.  So that's another possibility if you intend to use slab molds at all and don't want to purchase a slab cutter.  Those slab cutters are quite expensive and so specialized.  A pizza knife can be found at some specialty kitchen/cooking stores, but also online.  I got mine via Amazon.


----------



## Dahila (May 30, 2017)

In brampton there is Ournaturalcreation,ca I think she is awesome and sells very nice FO


----------



## Vidasworld12 (May 30, 2017)

earlene said:


> Regarding cutters (not from Canada, so no feedback on soaping suppliers), until you get a cutter, here is a simple solution available at a hardware store:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Such a great idea! Thank you for sharing


----------



## Vidasworld12 (May 30, 2017)

Dahila said:


> In brampton there is Ournaturalcreation,ca I think she is awesome and sells very nice FO





Thank you ! You are right .. some times I don't need  enough to place an order, if she allows pick ups this is great .. 

Thxxx


----------



## kort (Jun 1, 2017)

Can you tell me what you use for the planer/beveler? I'm on the search for one.


----------



## earlene (Jun 1, 2017)

*Kort*, I am not particularly happy with this one, so do not recommend it.  It leaves a gouge line in my bar soap and I can't really see what's doing it, the wood or the blade. It's barely 6 months old, but I first noticed the gouge-line about when it was 2 or 3 months old.  It's not extremely noticeable on the bar of soap, but I see it and it bothers me.  It was advised that either it may need a bur in the wood sanded (I can't feel one) or the blade may need to be replaced (I may look for a better blade at some point and see if that helps.  My fear is that when I remove the screws I'll strip the wood and they won't stay in when/if I replace the blade.)

I am considering getting an all acrylic one or an all stainless steel one.  But since my stainless steel blade has some spots of discoloration that may indicate a problem with the steel's smoothness, I'm not sure I want SS.


----------



## Vidasworld12 (Jun 2, 2017)

for any one that is interested , I finally found a cutter!!! im excited!!
I tried contacting that one person one of you suggested but he never got back to me   - and his cutters looked amazing !

Found this place in BC and it was on sale for like $60 canadian - its called suds and scents ... its all wood , so for now it will do, I hope its good quality... Im just excited , the knife cutting was starting to ware out for me..

Thank you all for all the suggestions, 

you are all so great !

Have a great weekend everyone!!!!!


----------



## Dahila (Jun 2, 2017)

Yes Suds and scents they are good, but buy only the single one.  The other one has bad opinions.


----------



## Vidasworld12 (Jun 2, 2017)

Dahila said:


> Yes Suds and scents they are good, but buy only the single one.  The other one has bad opinions.



yes exactly i only bought the single cutter. This is just temporary until I can get the "mommy of all mommy cutters" lol

my soaps are just for hobby ... for now


----------

